# Stuff in the news. (censured)



## army (2 Dec 2002)

Re: Stuff in the news. censured





Posted by Sgt. Tyrell Cdt. CIC bashing from Canada on November 09, 1998 at 17:42:03:


In Reply to: Re: Stuff in the news. censured posted by Interested Outsider on November 09, 1998 at 00:23:29:



Thank you, Master Corporal.  Officers command, NCOs lead.  Its a vital truth.  And for the record, Im a 15 year old male.


----------

